# Rear bumper Cover Replacement



## mikez (Mar 22, 2011)

I got rear ended yesterday and it messed up my rear bumper cover. Does anyone know how to remove it? I looked up towards the top where it meets the body but didn't see any fasteners.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

I believe the fasteners for the rear bumper are under the plastic wheel well cover. I saw them when I was doing my splash guard install. Use an old metal fork to remove them when you find them.


----------

